# java.lang.NoClassDefFoundError: org/eclipse/swt/graphics/Dev



## WiLSON (7. Feb 2008)

Hallo,

die version 4.2 von substance LaF benutzt für das font rendering die SWT engine. Um dies in Sub. 4.2 zu nutzen muss man das Bramble.jar plugin in seinem eclipse projekt hinzufügen. Habe ich gemacht, dennoch bekomme ich diese Fehlermeldung: 

Eigentlich muss nichts von SWT auf meinen pc installiert sein zumindest steht auf der substance homepage nicht davon, das Bramble plugin sollte reichen. Weiß jemand warum diese Fehlermeldung? irgendeine Klasse kann nicht gefunden werden so scheints...




```
Exception in thread "main" java.lang.NoClassDefFoundError: org/eclipse/swt/graphics/Device
	at org.jvnet.substance.bramble.SubstanceBramblePlugin.initialize(SubstanceBramblePlugin.java:20)
	at org.jvnet.lafplugin.ComponentPluginManager.initializeAll(ComponentPluginManager.java:76)
	at org.jvnet.substance.SubstanceLookAndFeel.initialize(SubstanceLookAndFeel.java:3913)
	at javax.swing.UIManager.setLookAndFeel(Unknown Source)
	at MainWindow.main(MainWindow.java:100)
Caused by: java.lang.ClassNotFoundException: org.eclipse.swt.graphics.Device
	at java.net.URLClassLoader$1.run(Unknown Source)
	at java.security.AccessController.doPrivileged(Native Method)
	at java.net.URLClassLoader.findClass(Unknown Source)
	at java.lang.ClassLoader.loadClass(Unknown Source)
	at sun.misc.Launcher$AppClassLoader.loadClass(Unknown Source)
	at java.lang.ClassLoader.loadClass(Unknown Source)
	at java.lang.ClassLoader.loadClassInternal(Unknown Source)
	... 5 more
```


----------



## WiLSON (7. Feb 2008)

ok habe die swt  .jar in eclipse ordnern gefunden, doch der 4.2 look ist grotten-grau häßlich schlimm das substance sieht mit jeder version schlechter aus...


----------

